# DH is not a handler. (short video)



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol, thanks for the giggle, that was cute!! Bonnie is looking at you like "uh, mom, he's not doing it right!!". Trev gives me that look alll the time when other's are doing things with him. "mom, she started brushing my back leg, not my front one" "mom, she's holding my muzzle too tight". Etc.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

LOL did you critique his stack? I'm no expert in stacking but giggling at how Bonnie's front looks in the pic. And where's her muzzle?! Lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It is hilarious, isn't it? He was holding her nose trying to keep her in that yoga pose! It looks like she is about to do pushups.


----------

